# Wie erstellt man so eine Website?



## 123samoht (1. Okt 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie man solch eine Hompage wie
http://www.stempelplattform.de/bestellen.aspx -
also dieses Tool mit Texteingabefelder, Schriftgröße etc. und Vorschau realisieren kann.  :bahnhof: 

Ist das Java oder........?  

Über eine Antwort von euch würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß
123samoht


----------



## bygones (1. Okt 2004)

bei der seite scheint es ASP zu sein... du kannst ein solches System aber auch in Java oder auch PHP lösen... ganz wie du willst.

Für die Vorschau wird ein Bild aus den Infos generiert....

JavaScript ist da nicht hilfreich


----------



## stev.glasow (1. Okt 2004)

Nein das ist keine Java. Ich würde sagen, dass das ein ganz normales HTML-Formular ist, welches mit ASP ausgewertet wird.


----------



## 123samoht (1. Okt 2004)

vielen Dank für eure schnelle Antwort.

ist das sehr komplex, wenn man wenig Ahnung von PHP u. Java hat?
Hab nur html-kenntnisse.
Könnte ich mir diesen Code von jemandem schreiben lassen und
dann selbst in html-Dokumente einbetten?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Okt 2004)

Titel präzisiert.

Bitte beim nächsten Posting die Boardregeln beachten:



> Aussagekräftige Titel verwenden! Es nervt nur, wenn ihr z. B. schreibt "Suche Hilfe". Eine gute kurze Beschreibung eures Problems hilft euch viel eher weiter.


----------



## bygones (1. Okt 2004)

123samoht hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ist das sehr komplex, wenn man wenig Ahnung von PHP u. Java hat?


Ja - da du das lernen müsstest[/quote]


			
				123samoht hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Könnte ich mir diesen Code von jemandem schreiben lassen und
> dann selbst in html-Dokumente einbetten?


Klar wieso nicht - wenn der/die dir dann sagt wie und wo du es einbetten sollst... Die Wartung ist halt dann nicht einfach... dann würde ich schon das ganze Projekt an einen Fachmann weitergeben !


----------



## Guest (1. Okt 2004)

wenn du schon html kannst,probiers mit php....damit bekommst du das auch locker hin....
machst dir erst das design der seite und dann kannste die logik über php abwickeln...und php find ich persöhnlich um längen einfacher zu lernen als java.....


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Okt 2004)

Noch eine kleine Ergänzung:
Wenn Du in PHP geschriebene Seite publizieren willst, brauchst Du einen Webhoster, der Dir PHP-Unterstützung gewährleisten kann. Die schönste PHP-Seite ist sonst nutzlos, wenn der Webhoster nur einen ganz normalen Webserver zu laufen hat.


----------



## Matflasch (8. Okt 2004)

Wobei PHP bei mittlerweile fast jedem Hoster unterstützt wird, oder nicht?

Wenn du Java 'kannst', dann sollte PHP kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## CyberKane (9. Okt 2004)

> ist das sehr komplex, wenn man wenig Ahnung von PHP u. Java hat?
> Hab nur html-kenntnisse.



Ich würde es nicht als "sehr komplex" bezeichnen, aber das ist Ansichtssache.


----------



## Student (22. Okt 2004)

jeder hoster unterstützt PHP .. aber nicht jedes webhostingpaket.
da liegen unterschiede.

PHP ist einfach zu erlernen. das ist ein fakt.
vorallem, wenn man programmieren kann.

in die HTML-seite wirst du kein PHP einbinden können ... weil es dann keine .html-seite mehr ist, sondern eine .php-seite.

wenn du einen 'fachmann' suchst, der dir das für etwas geld macht ... juhu ... ich winke ;-)


----------



## Beni (17. Apr 2006)

Keine Ahnung wieso der Thread in die Ablage verschoben wurde, sieht mir nach einem "verschieber" aus... *zurückgeschoben*


----------



## byte (17. Apr 2006)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein das ist keine Java. Ich würde sagen, dass das ein ganz normales HTML-Formular ist, welches mit ASP ausgewertet wird.



ne, ASP.Net hat eigene Formulare


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Apr 2006)

Bevor hier weitere Antworten kommen: Der Topic is > ein Jahr alt, es schien nur moderative Merkwürdigkeiten zu geben. Ich hak den Thread auch noch ab.


----------



## byte (3. Mai 2006)

lol ???:L


----------

